# To all who have ever fished the POINT in Buxton NC



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Fellow fisherman in trouble and needs help: attached in this message is the story and the link if anyof you want to help a good friend of mine who is up to his @ss in aligators.... Thanks in advance.. http://www.reddrumtackle.com/ go to message board to read history...... JAM 

Bob Eakes Writes:

"Our friend Don Carr has found himself in a spot of difficulty. Having been a arrested by the Immigration and Naturalization Service in Dare Country Court in a Pre-Trial Custody Hearing Tuesday, August 19, 2003 and remanded to Charlotte, NC then onward to Atlanta, GA, Don finds himself in quite a situation indeed.

Don is dire need of financial and legal assistance. All of us know Don Carr as a friend, neighbor, fellow surf fisherman and a wonderful parent to his children particularly his two boys that were born here in the United States.

All donations are graciously accepted and should be sent via US Mail to: 

Pat Weston
P.O. Box 976
Avon, NC 27915
[email protected]

Our friends Pat and “Big” Jim Weston have offered to handle the donation fund for Don.

Pat has also offered to Moderate this thread in our forum about this situation Don finds himself in. You’ll find it “stuck” to the top of the message board for the next few days while time virtually runs out for Don.

As it stands right now, Don will be held in detention for 60 days, then deported back to the United Kingdom without his ever seeing or talking to his children.

We don't want this to happen.

Thanks in advance for all your help.

Bob Eakes
Red Drum Tackle
Buxton, NC 27920"


__________________

08/21/03

First off I would like to thank Bob Eakes, Big Jim and Pat Weston for stepping up to the plate to help out one of our Dear Friends, hell family member, Don Carr. I met don when he first arrived in Buxton on March 4 18 months ago, we clicked immediately as we had allot in common, number one being family values. The other beign military service, Don was in 2 PARA. 

Don was the primary care giver to all his and Deborah’s children. The dotting father always putting his kids needs before anything else, he loves those boys, more than anything else in the world. For them to be stolen away to another state is insane, Don has been a resident of NC for 4 of the past 5 years and his 2 youngest were born in NC, the whole situation is beyond reason. Don has been ion the US for the last 15 years, living by the laws and paying taxes. 

I have witnessed Don help numerous people on the beach and it would be safe to say that he and his boys have touched thousands and thousands of lives of the visitors of the POINT.. Always there to offer advice on fishing , driving in the sand, taking people’s biters off the hook for them, and generally being the Good Will Ambassador of the POINT. 

Well folks one of our own is in need lets take care of OUR family member and right the wrong and injustice that being propagated by the Legal System. 

JAM 

AKA

John A. Mortensen 
C2 Systems Integrator GS-12
C2 Systems Flight, U.S.A.F
83'd CS SCZR
37 Elm Street Langley AFB 23665
[email protected]
[email protected]



Report


----------

